# St. Maarten, Dutch Caribbean



## gnipgnop (Sep 19, 2018)

We have never been to this part of the world, but would love to see it before we get too old to enjoy our vacations.  If we could get a timeshare in St. Maarten what would you recommend?   What time of year is best?  Simpson Bay or Phillipsburg?  We are healthy but in our late 70's.  We enjoy a resort with a view, 2 bedrooms (4 of us visiting) and a safe environment.  I have been looking at reviews and most are 3 - 4 years old.  Definitely want a gold crown classification with a swim up bar or outdoor bar and restaurant.  No nude beach. lol    Any help you can offer would be most appreciated.  We belong to RCI and II.


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 19, 2018)

St. Maarten has made good progress since the major hurricane last year, but there are still several resorts that are out of commission or only partially open so older reviews may be outdated.

We own at Divi which is just outside of Phlipsburg and would meet your requirements for view and safety.  They have fewer 2 bedroom units but if one is available it will generally be nice and spacious.  Divi has been doing lots of work on its buildings following the hurricane so the resort should be in good condition.  We love it there, but you will need a car to enjoy the many great beaches and restaurants on the island.  It shares a beach with Belair resort, which is smaller, has tiny second bedrooms and not much of a pool area, but many of its owners love it.  

We have not stayed in Simpson Bay, which some people love because of the proximity to many restaurants.  We don't mind the 15 minute drive from Divi and much prefer its beaches and quiet location to those of the timeshares in Simpson Bay.  It's a matter of preference, I guess.

We generally travel in Feb or March, which is busier time.  We personally avoid the late summer and fall because of hurricane season.  But any time of the year is a great time on SXM!


----------



## Panina (Sep 19, 2018)

I like Divi the best for location, nice beach.


----------



## Free2Roam (Sep 19, 2018)

My only experience in St. Maarten is Oyster Bay Beach Resort. It was very nice when we went 4 years ago, and I've heard that with the post-hurricane renovations, it's even nicer. They have 2 bdrm suites in addition to studio and 1 bdrm suites. We'll be back there in April. 

They trade thru II, not RCI.


----------



## rboesl (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm a 3rd voice for Divi Little Bay resort. Stayed there 3 years ago. Really nice property with very nice view of the cruise ship port. Close enough to Phillipsburg to really enjoy it.


----------



## normab (Sep 24, 2018)

Simpson bay is a nice area and so is Dawn beach.  We have stayed multiple times and like both areas.  Downtown Phillipsburg is not a good place to stay, it’s not the “best” or safest part of town.  We haven’t stayed at Divi so I can’t comment.

Our most recent stays on Dawn beach are Oyster Bay and Dawn Beach Club.  Both are nice resorts, Dawn beach has the glitziest upscale-ish rooms of any timeshare we have stayed at in SXM if that’s important to you.  There is no guarantee at any resort of a water view, so make sure you request it ahead of time.  We love La Vista on Simpson bay but there is a bit of a walk to the beach and a lot of stairs.  It’s also smaller and not glitzy.

Even if the reviews are old, you can get a feel for the resort, amenities and location.  You can also read other reviews online to help make you decision.  Good luck.  We LOVE SXM and hope you will too!

P.S.  There are no nude beaches on the Dutch side. LOL


----------



## stmartinfan (Sep 24, 2018)

Dawn Beach Club was hit hard by the hurricane and isn't scheduled to reopen until summer of 2019, according to the latest I've read.  The Westen resort that shared Dawn Beach with it was damaged badly too and I don't think they have started rebuilding yet, but I haven't read much about them recently.   Oyster Bay Resort had half of its units ready to go by June of this year and anticipated being completely done with renovations by end of the year.  This is info I've read from the various SXM groups on Facebook and a listserve about  the island.

I also understand that many of the restaurants that were popular in the Dawn Beach area are still closed and some may not be rebuilding.  That may be a factor because, at least to me, Dawn Beach is a bit of a distance from the areas that have come back fastest after the hurricane for services like restaurants.  You mention that you are in your late 70s so I wanted to note the distance if driving, especially after dark, is a concern.  We're about 10 years younger and frequent visitors to SXM but still prefer not to drive some of the roads at night.

Given how the hurricane has changed the island many of the older reviews that describe what's around a location will likely be out of date.  

One note...St. Maarten's timeshares aren't generally considered gold crown level.  They are nice but just not the luxury level of Marriotts, etc.  Dawn Beach Club may have been an exception but I don't have any personal experience there.  I understand Divi is adding a swim up bar as part of its renovations but haven't seen it yet.  Even as a fan of the resort, I find it comfortable but not luxurious.  The beach, the island vibe, the great staff, etc., more than make up for it for me.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 24, 2018)

We really loved Belair Beach Club, next door to Divi, same beach ... because all units have the same fabulous view with big balcony, as opposed to Divi where they don't all have the view. It's silver crown, not gold crown, but has an oceanfront pool and restaurant. And it's easy to get a 2-BR. We spent 2 weeks there, and would go back.  Check out the reviews.

Edited to add: we had 4 adults and it had plenty of space, everyone was happy. Beach chairs weren't ever a problem. We used all areas of the beach in front of both properties, and walked thru the Divi resort a few times.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your most helpful reply's.. Don't know what I'd do without TUG members like you.  Again, thank you.


----------



## normab (Oct 12, 2018)

We are in SXM now.  So many timeshares still not open yet.  So many businesses still closed. No major grocery stores open. Cannot believe they will be ready for prime season this year.  

Will write more after we return.


----------



## stmartinfan (Oct 12, 2018)

From SXM boards I read, there are several restaurants around the island that are due to reopen in December or early 2019, so that should help.  There are 2 more popular places on Orient that are under construction now.  

The big grocery store in Philpsburg was reopened after the hurricane but then suffered a fire, and I haven't heard when it's due to reopen, probably before high season though.  I thought Market Garden in the Simpson Bay area was open, and also a larger store on the French side.  

We're scheduled to go in February, and I expect that “high season” will be only a relative term—better than the summer but far from the number of visitors in prior years.  Enough of our favorite restaurants have reopened that we'll have places to visit, especially since the number of tourists will be down given the timeshares still working on rebuilding.


----------



## richontug (Oct 16, 2018)

We are also in out seventies.  St Maarten was our favorite - but then we found Aruba.  It is out of the hurricane belt!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 17, 2018)

There are two Diamond Resorts  located on SXM where are they located and are they near the downtown area and the beach?


----------



## FamilyEsq (Oct 17, 2018)

The two Diamond Resorts are the Flamingo and the Royal Palm Beach Resort.  The Flamingo is mostly studio suites with a few 1br and 2br suites.  It is on a great beach.  I have stayed there several times and enjoyed it.  The hotel needs an upgrade.

The Royal Palm is right off Airport Road.  It is mostly 1 br and 2br suites.  The beach is ok.  It is a little rocky.  The Royal Palm also should be upgraded.

Both resorts located in Simpson Bay and really close to great restaurants.  Simpson Bay is about a 10 to 15 minutes car ride to Phillipsburg (downtown).


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 17, 2018)

FamilyEsq said:


> The two Diamond Resorts are the Flamingo and the Royal Palm Beach Resort.  The Flamingo is mostly studio suites with a few 1br and 2br suites.  It is on a great beach.  I have stayed there several times and enjoyed it.  The hotel needs an upgrade.
> 
> The Royal Palm is right off Airport Road.  It is mostly 1 br and 2br suites.  The beach is ok.  It is a little rocky.  The Royal Palm also should be upgraded.
> 
> Both resorts located in Simpson Bay and really close to great restaurants.  Simpson Bay is about a 10 to 15 minutes car ride to Phillipsburg (downtown).



Thanks for the updates. Maybe after the hurricane both resorts will be updated.


----------



## FamilyEsq (Oct 17, 2018)

Your welcome.  I am not sure that they are open yet.  I would stay at the Flamingo again.  It is a great resort.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Oct 17, 2018)

Both Diamond properties sustained significant damage from Irma and are currently closed.  The projected re-opening date is some time in 2020.


----------



## youppi (Oct 18, 2018)

Re-open is scheduled for the first quarter of 2020. All resorts units will be completely new after the renovation I think.
You can have more info at those links about renovation
https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Royal-Palm-Beach-Resort
https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Flamingo-Beach-Resort

Here is some pictures from the US Collection annual meeting (October 2018)


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks youppi, for sharing those photos project of the two (2) resorts.

Sounds liked Diamond will have basely two new resorts on the island after March 2020.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 18, 2018)

With this global climate change, I'm not sure I'd invest in the Caribbean when renting is a much safer option.  The 1-2-3 punch that these islands endured last year was absolutely devastating and future hurricanes are predicted to be more frequent and more powerful.  PR and USVI were already suffering from economic woes before the storm (not sure about St. Maarten), and I cannot imagine how they are going to pay to rebuild  without huge tax increases. 

No, I'll return and spend my money there when they recover, but I wouldn't buy property or a TS there. 

P.S. I wouldn't invest in the Gulf or Atlantic coast, either!


----------



## Cappy (Nov 14, 2018)

LisaRex said:


> With this global climate change, I'm not sure I'd invest in the Caribbean when renting is a much safer option.  The 1-2-3 punch that these islands endured last year was absolutely devastating and future hurricanes are predicted to be more frequent and more powerful.  PR and USVI were already suffering from economic woes before the storm (not sure about St. Maarten), and I cannot imagine how they are going to pay to rebuild  without huge tax increases.
> 
> No, I'll return and spend my money there when they recover, but I wouldn't buy property or a TS there.
> 
> P.S. I wouldn't invest in the Gulf or Atlantic coast, either!



Flamingo didn’t charge us for 2018  maintenance fee which I think is unheard of! I own 2 weeks & love it! I have been to almost all of the Caribbean islands and Saint Maarten is my favorite


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 14, 2018)

Have you rec'd your 2019 MF from DRI ?


----------



## normab (Nov 17, 2018)

Trip report for anyone who wants a bit of an update.  We spent 3 weeks on Sint Maarten in October.  I just wanted to give our perspective of what we saw in October. We have been visiting since 1996, so we have been there after storms, but nothing prepared us for anything like this.  This is just a bunch of odds and ends comments, I didn't set out to write a story!

Overall the Dutch side looked better to our eyes that the French side with respect to rebuilding.  There are many buildings just gone. GONE.  Mostly we saw lot of missing roofs especially on the French side.  And lots of For Sale signs.

We spent three weeks and stayed at La Vista Beach Simpson bay and Oyster Bay Beach resort, so we spent time on both sides of the island. We are well aware it wasn’t high season yet, and some businesses may be closed because it was just that, low season. Several signs indicated restaurants were opening in October and did so while we were there. Others didn't!!!  Beyond that the island has a long way to go. January is only 2 months away...

Yes lots of progress has been made, but based on what we saw we doubt everything will be done on schedule. I’m not being negative, we love SXM, but it’s an eye opener to see how the island was impacted. And it was clear that the partially opened resorts were trying hard to get repairs done, all while trying to offer service the visitors currently at the resorts, and sometimes neglecting current customers because they were so focused on getting the other rooms repaired.  We also spoke to many islanders on both sides of the island who said that the estimates are optimistic.

The airport-the main building is not near reopening anytime soon.
Upon arrival there is a huge tented area at the airport where you await your luggage. It’s manually placed on the floor by workers bringing it off the jet. The process took quite a while.  But it wasn’t the end of the world.

On the other hand, we waited in line outside to enter the departure tent.  The departure tent doesn't really have gates, people are everywhere, and it is packed with people standing because there are not enough seats for everyone.  There is an attempt at air conditioning, but it was about 85 degrees  and humid in there.  As the lady next to me said, it’s like being in a terrarium, hot and humid.  I saw many wet shirts from men sweating.  Several islanders commented they think it will be another year before the airport is up and running again. I believe it because they aren't doing much on it yet. We can’t imagine how they will handle high season volume if the airport is not functioning...

As we  drove to Simpson Bay, we saw familiar places much gone, closed or half rebuilt.

Grocery stores

The largest grocery stores that were open, were the one in Marigot Howell Center, The Super U, and a Fair Mark-It over by the cruise port that is cash only.  The Super U is a really nice store and very French—we like that…. Carrefour Philipsburg had a fire and signs say it would open soon. It looked like it would.... lots of containers were outside and activity every time we drove by. There are two Carrefour Expresses by Cupecoy that are well stocked but they are small. Cost U less is still open, Cost pro (by middle region), Market Garden Simpson Bay, Leader Price in Grand Case (reminds me of Aldi) are all good options but none compare to the larger stores.

A couple of comments on what we noticed in Simpson bay.  The restaurants across from Royal Palms are gone or closed. Simpson bay resort was open and LaVista was partially open.

Maho was dead, it didn't look like any resorts there were open yet, there was lots of construction.  Only about 4 restaurants open there, no other businesses were open...we were one of 4 or 5 couples wherever we ate. Porto Cupocoy was open.

We went to Philipsburg and walked Front street, less than half the stores were open. There were only five ships in every week.

La Vista Beach had major problems with TV.  We like to watch after dinner, and we only had 2 news channels every night.  Not good.  (other folks had the same problem)  They also had intermittent issues with WiFi.  With all the construction in the upper buildings, we feel that La Vista opened up too early.

The Westin and the Dawn Beach club are closed still. Oyster Bay Beach resort was about half open, overall they did a good job of getting back to business with the exception of WiFi.  They have very small bandwidth (?) for the resort.  We constantly were kicked out… and we were just surfing or doing mail. The download speed is 4mbps....

Grand Case
Was pretty quiet. Cottage, La Villa, and Piazza Pascal were open. Perhaps more would open up in November.

At night we noticed half the street lights were out.  During the day it wasn’t always obvious what buildings were unoccupied but as we drove around the island at night we could see no lights in many resorts.

After talking to many locals, we feel that the island and the resorts are not ready for prime time, and if your resort isn’t opening just yet you are probably better off.  If you are heading there in the next 6 months, our advice is to lower your expectations.


----------



## youppi (Nov 18, 2018)

News from Diamond Resorts
https://communications.diamondresor...OHkaAtFRaEd7dctYCstX0obQO3__LH_HS0dDtYGayySTs


----------

